# تريد مشروع بعائد سريع وربح مضمون الآن من الشركة العصرية مشروع الشباب ماكينات لنشارة ا



## سلسبيل جروب (25 أبريل 2013)

تريد مشروع بعائد سريع وربح مضمون الآن من الشركة العصرية
مشروع الشباب ماكينات لنشارة الأخشاب

ماكينات لعمل نشارة الاخشاب لمزارع الدواجن و مزارع الخيول
هو مشروع مربح بالفعل لوجود طلب دائم لنشارة الاخشاب لمزارع الدواجن لانها ضرورية لامتصاص مخلفات الدواجن ولا بديل لها كما انها تستخدم بعد دورة تربية الدواجن كسماد عالي الجودة ولهذه الاسباب فهي مطلوبة وتباع بسعر 700 جنية للطن تقريبا 
اما عن الارباح 
فيمكن توفير قطع الاخشاب الصغيرة من ماكينات النجارة المتعددة والموجودة بكثافة في كل حي وكل منطقة بسعر الطن 80 جنية تقريبا 
كما يمكن توفير قطع الاخشاب ( طرد منشار ) وكذلك جذوع الاشجار واي مخلفات خشبية للانتاج في حدود سعر الطن 80 جنية ايضا
وبعد تحويلها الي نشارة تباع بسعر 700 جنية 

واما عن الماكينة فأننا نقوم بصناعتها وتابع الفديو للاطلاع علي كيفية التشغيل


الماكينة صناعة مصرية ممتازة وذات كفائة عالية
تابع الملف المرفق وبه فديو عن الماكينة وصور


يوجد لدينا اسعار وقدرات مختلفه 
ماكينة انتاجية 300 كحم ساعة بسعر 25 الف جنية او 4400 دولار
ماكينة انتاجية 500 كجم ساعة بسعر 35 الف جنية مصري او 6000 دولار


تقبل المخلفات الخشبية وجزوع الاشجار الكبيرة والصغيرة لغاية 50 سم

علما بان النشارة مطلوبة جدا ولا تحتاج الي تسويق مثل معظم المشاريع راج
لمشاهدة جميع الصور والفيديوهات زوروا موقعنا

http://wood-shaving.blogspot.com


ارباح انتاج المشروع

تكلفة انتاج واحد طن من نشارة مزارع الدواجن جدوي دراسة جدوي مبسطة للمشروع
طن خشب سعر السوق بدون نقل = 150 جنية مصري
سعر نقل الطن لمكان التصنيع =50 جنية
تكلفة عمالة لواحد طن خشب = 20 جنية
تكلفة كهرباء لواحد طن نشارة = 10 جنيهات
استهلاك ماكينة لواحد طن =10 جنيهات
مجموع تكلفة واحد طن = 240جنيها

سعر مبيع واحد طن نشارة بسعر السوق حاليا = سبعمائة وخمسون جنيها للطن بالتوصيل لغاية
http://wood-shaving.blogspot.com

تنبيه هام
للاخوه والاخوات 
احذروا المقلدين من الشركات الاخري
وتاكدو من المصداقية للمزورين والمقلدين 
مع تحياتى لكم باستمتاعكم بجميع بمنتجاتنا الأصلية
تجدوا ما يسركم دائما على موقعنا


اسعارنا لا تقبل المنافسه فنحن نتميز دائماً عن غيروناً بالخبره واتقان ما نقدمه لكم
لمشاهدة جميع الصور والفيديوهات زوروا موقعنا

http://wood-shaving.blogspot.com

http://sabayanewworl 
أيميل [email protected]

[email protected]

ادارة التسويق 
00201062764380
d.blogspot.com


----------



## سلسبيل جروب (27 مايو 2013)

*رد: تريد مشروع بعائد سريع وربح مضمون الآن من الشركة العصرية مشروع الشباب ماكينات لنشا*

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## سلسبيل جروب (17 يونيو 2013)

*رد: تريد مشروع بعائد سريع وربح مضمون الآن من الشركة العصرية مشروع الشباب ماكينات لنشا*

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## سلسبيل جروب (20 يونيو 2013)

*رد: تريد مشروع بعائد سريع وربح مضمون الآن من الشركة العصرية مشروع الشباب ماكينات لنشا*

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## سلسبيل جروب (4 يوليو 2013)

*رد: تريد مشروع بعائد سريع وربح مضمون الآن من الشركة العصرية مشروع الشباب ماكينات لنشا*

استغفر الله العظيم


----------



## سلسبيل جروب (10 يوليو 2013)

*رد: تريد مشروع بعائد سريع وربح مضمون الآن من الشركة العصرية مشروع الشباب ماكينات لنشا*

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## سلسبيل جروب (23 يوليو 2013)

*رد: تريد مشروع بعائد سريع وربح مضمون الآن من الشركة العصرية مشروع الشباب ماكينات لنشا*

استغفر الله العظيم


----------

